# Topics > Mixed reality >  Masks, augmented reality selfie, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

See MSQRD (Masquerade)

----------


## Airicist

"No Tricks, Just Treats From Facebook This Halloween"

October 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Facebook launches augmented reality selfie “masks” for Live video"

by Josh Constine 
October 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook is copying Snapchat again"

by Alex Heath
October 27, 2016

----------

